# Its Not Here Yet!



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all, I have had a 26rs (Havana) on order for about a month now. I initially had concerns with the dealer and their quote of the unit arriving on 4-21-06. I felt that the dealer may have been telling me what I want to hear just to get the deposit out of me. Once the deposit is there odds are that I wont go elswhere. All dealers here in California were telling me late June for this model and color option. So I am wondering how my local dealer can get it. Here I am 4-23-06 and no TT. It has been just a few days past the time quoted. How long do I wait until I start getting a bit upset with the dealer? I am paying about $500 more than what I could have got from other dealers in California, but I dont mind paying a bit more for good local service. My concern was that the local dealer would not give me the level of service needed if problems pop up if I were to buy elswere. Thanks all!


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

OVTT, hope you get it soon as it sounds like your dealer was telling you what you wanted to hear. We just bought an 06' 26RS (with Havannah) from a dealer here in Alaska and were lucky they even had one left in stock. We weren't counting on a 26RS when we started looking this spring but got lucky. As far as price goes.....being in Alaska we paid full price and then some becasue of transportation fees to get it up here so don't feel bad about the cost. I hope it works out, enjoy your Outback and happy Camping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that you didn't get it yet
I would give them a couple of days then I would give them a call
And inguire about about it nicely and see what they say.

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I would give the dealer a call Monday or Tuesday and politely inquire as to the status of your unit. They should be able to check on the current estimated delivery date from the factory. We'll cross our fingers that they tell you it's on the way







and you'll have it soon.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I got mine pretty fast after ordering it as it was one of the last 25RSS coming off the line in Desert Rose. The dealer even called me when it went into production to let me know it should be delivered within a week.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

OVTT,

Sorry to hear that you haven't got the TT yet. Agree with the others. Give the dealer a call and check. They should be able to give you an eta.

C-Mac


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks guys! I am trying to behave and not freak out! I will give them until mid week. Then I will give them a call:whistling:


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We ordered a 27RLS with Havana in Feb. and the dealer said it would roll off the assembly line on April 15th. It came in two weeks early. Our dealer was able to tell us the build status every time we asked. And by the way you will love the havana interior. DW is dressing her up with black and gold rugs, palm tree decorations and towels.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd ask him for the number of the supplier, shipper, etc and that you would like to check on it yourself and see what the hold up is.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not awhole lot to add, except that I agree with the others. Give them a call, be polite but assertive, and let them know that YOU know that they can find out EXACTLY what the status of YOUR TT is.

Just a thought... We ended up getting our TT earlier than expected and were told that it had been diverted from another dealer's order for delivery to us. Now, it may be that our's was a "live" order and the other dealer was just adding inventory so we were real money to Keystone ... but I wondered at the time if we were being accomodated at someone else's expense. Just a thought....hope that's not the case.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Our 26RS in HaVaNa!!! arrived at the dealer almost a week late, from the date they told me when I ordered it.

I made the deposit on 02/25ish and it arrived at the dealer about 03/30 about a week later than they told us. They had ordered it earlier and I was able to select from ones they had coming.

Hang in there, you will love the HaVaNa!!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hang in there, Randy!

All good things come to those who wait... or so they say!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your input. I could not wait to call until mid week like I had previously stated.







So I call Sunday to speek with the sales person, she states the TT is not in yet and to call back Monday and they will track it. I call today (Monday) and am told that the TT is in as of last week.







Pleased but also could not understand why they could not have told me sooner. Overall I am pleased with the dealer, the sales staff has been good about getting back with me etc. But some of their practices are less than desirable. So the PDI is Thursday @ 1PM. I cant wait! Thanks again to all here, you are one of the reasons I purchased an Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad evertything is turning out for ya!

Take your time with the PDI...it is a great way to ensure everything is working from the get-go.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Just printed my PDI checklist. I can hardly wait until tomorrow! I am going to a local campsite tonight to check out site locations, but mainly to keep myself busy until tomorrow. I will let everyone know how the PDI goes tomorrow. Any last minute pieces of advice will be appreciated. Thanks, Randy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OVTT said:


> Any last minute pieces of advice will be appreciated. Thanks, Randy
> [snapback]105165[/snapback]​


Keep breathing - slow, deep breathes!

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh it's SO EXCITING ....















Keep Breathing as Wolfie said. I was so nervous until we got to the dealership & then I was fine?







I guess I just knew everything was going to be alright & it was ...............it was AWESOME!!!

CONGRATS & ENJOY









Tami


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

That's Awesome OVTT!

See if you can leave the kids with someone. Bring a digital camera/video camera and take your time doing the PDI.

Then take your time bringing it home and have FUN!!!

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Everyone says leave the kids but I tend to disagree. It's amazing what those little guys can find and uncover crawling all over and under the camper while we're learning how to use the thing. Yes they will get bored but there's some value there.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Gosh I dont know if I should take the kids or not, currently they are scheduled to stay with Grandma, but I see the point of them finding little issues.







Our next biggest worry is do we sleep in the TT on Friday or go see the new movie RV?














What a problem too have







Thanks everyone!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OVTT said:


> Gosh I dont know if I should take the kids or not, currently they are scheduled to stay with Grandma, but I see the point of them finding little issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had our PDI on Thursday afternoon & then surprised my son with the Outback in the driveway when he came home from school.......... & that was FUN!









Sleep in it Friday & see the movie Sunday, they are calling for rain here in the NE.
Not sure if it will be raining by you?

Tami


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I hope your PDI went well RizFam. Nothing but blue skys here in Cali, but have had the wettest two months in history for our area. Keep the sunshine comin! sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OVTT,

Well, it's Thursday!!!!!!

Are you up yet? Are you ready to go?

Good luck and have a great day!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> OVTT,
> 
> Well, it's Thursday!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WHAT HE SAID ........







........*GOOD LUCK & ENJOY!!*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OVTT said:


> Gosh I dont know if I should take the kids or not, currently they are scheduled to stay with Grandma, but I see the point of them finding little issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I'll figure this one out!! Go see the movie, THEN sleep in the TT!!







It's nice low temps, at night, here. I was tempted to go crawl into mine, during the night!
I'm DEFINITELY gonna go see RV the Movie on Friday!!







Good luck with your new home away from home on wheels!!








Darlene action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

The BIG DAY is HERE!!!

Good Luck and Have Fun!!!!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YIPPEEEEEEEEE !

IT'S THURSDAY!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just make sure you sign the paperwork *before* you see the movie!









I have a feeling, that flick may scare more than one potential RV'er off!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks all for the warm Thursday greeting! You guys are the best. Well I could hardly sleep last night and actually had a nightmare about the PDI and hitch work, but I wont get into that.







Anyway I peeled my eyes open, am here at the office for a few minutes and off I go. I will let you all know how the PDI goes late this evening.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We'll be here waiting to hear how are make out
I hope everything goes smothly for you

Don


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Alright, I have her home now! This TT is awsome! I am so pleased with my purchase even though we have a few issues. The PDI took 4hrs. I am sure the dealer hates me but I want it to be right. For the most part everything looks good. My biggest concern is in the front of the TT under the hitch light the fiberglass is delaminating. You can see a 6" bubble in the fiberglass. I noticed on a previous post that someone else had the same issue caused by water getting behind the light. I pointed it out to the dealer and he said they will have to replace the entire fron t cap. I am very concerned that this work will not look as good as what Keystone does at the factory. My Father suggested that I look into adding a diamond plate front end cap cover, helping out with road chips at the same time. What to do? Next is that the TT during transport was slightly hit on the drivers side front, on the lower metal portion of the TT. It is not bent but most of the paint was removed. I asked about touch up paint but was told Keystone will not send paint to California. So they said they would replace the entire lower quarter panel. Same thing here, I am conserned that the dealer will not do the same quality of work as Keystone initially performed. Any suggestions?


----------

